# adding a MAC OSX to Win03 Server domain?



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

one of our temp workers has a Mac Laptop and needs access to the Server for files etc. I have little experience with Mac or OSX and I have tred several things but it cannot seem to access the server. In terms of LAN protocols on the Server I did add in AppleTalk (do I need to do anything else?)

I created a user account for her to use as well. SO far her laptop connects fine to the network and can ping the server and get itnernet access but cannot access the server and only sees her own computer in that Network thingy...

Where do I go on this Mac to configure it and do I have to add her to the domain somewhere? She has no real knowledge of how to use her Mac either.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I am going to assume you have created a user name and profile for this end user to access the server make sure that they are also connected to your network. On the Apple Computer you will do the following: Click on the System Preferences console then Click on Sharing, turn on Windows File Sharing (this will turn on Samba). The next step would be to press the Command Key + K to connect to a server then when the connect to server box appears type "\\server name\username$" (without quotes) then the connect button. A new box will appear, fill in the appropriate information, Domain Name, User Name and Password. Hope this helps, its has been a few months since I have had to do this, but it should work. Another fantastic resource is: MacWindows {dot} com http://macwindows.com/ *


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

ok I tried that but it keeps saying "no respsonse from Server" when trying to connect to it... had tried as:

[ip address]
[server name]
[\\servername\username$]
[\\servername]
[\\ip address\username]

etc... still no resposne from server??? I can ping the server by IP when using that ping tool under utilities...

I also tried browse but that doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Well at this point I can not offer much more assistance other than to say take a look at MacWindows [dot] com. Wish I could do more but I am out of ideas on this one. I found this article by way of MacWindows [dot] com which might be of some assistance: http://www.admitmac.com/white-paper/*


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

yeah... not much help since I have no idea how to use MACs and don't want to muck around on her personal/business laptop. Think we'll be calling in the Mac store people to get it done.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*That sounds like a good idea, let me know what ends up happening I would most appreciative if you could let me know what the result is and how it is resolved. Wish I could have helped more.*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I just had an idea after thinking about it for a little while, I gave you some inaccurate information, instead of '\\server name\username$' you need to do this instead: '\\shareddepartments\sharreddeptadmin$' Hope this is more helpful.*


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

shared departments??? shared admins?

not sure what that is.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I was just trying to come up with creative names not knowing the naming conventions for your Windows 2003 Server and the name of your shared file on the server that you want the end user to be able to access. I was just being creative and making up names, sorry for the confusion. This might be slightly clearer to serve as a guide \\WorkgroupName\WorkgroupFolder$*


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

What OS is the Mac laptop using??
OS X should be able to use TCP/IP to connect to any windows server.
If farther back, I'd suggest Thursby's DAVE product to get Windows domain connectivity.
Forget Appletalk, it's dead, except for a few old workhorse printers like 16/600 laserjets.

John


----------

